# LG DARE Update V06



## Floyd2004

For those with this phone im just giving a shout out that update V06 is out.
You cannot update from the phone. You have to go to a Verizon store and get it updated there. Takes about 10 minutes or so.

It made texting with the keyboard ALOT better.


----------



## cattitude

Floyd2004 said:


> It made texting with the keyboard ALOT better.




How did it improve?


----------



## luckystar

Floyd2004 said:


> For those with this phone im just giving a shout out that update V06 is out.
> You cannot update from the phone. You have to go to a Verizon store and get it updated there. Takes about 10 minutes or so.
> 
> It made texting with the keyboard ALOT better.



Does the update include a built-in spell checker?


----------



## Floyd2004

luckystar said:


> Does the update include a built-in spell checker?



Na I got people like you for that.

cattitude, Ive had problems with hitting other keys near keys I was aiming for. After this update I hit every key I aim for.


----------



## a9l8e7n

*V06*

Yea, i had the problem with texting the letter beside the letter i wanted. Hope the update is as good as you said it was. And does it make touchscreen response better


----------



## glhs837

I know going from VO3 to VO5, as I did, made a big difference, not sure if VO6 is that big a jump from VO5, cant see there's much room for improvement, but I'll be taking mine in shortly, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## vanbells

If I see VX970V03, does that mean I have update V03?


----------



## glhs837

Yep,  sure does.


----------



## a9l8e7n

*v03-vo5*

When i got my dare it was already on v05. so what was the major improvements from v03-v05


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

Firmware Update V05 Includes...

    * Corrected identified bugs with Media Center.
    * Corrected identified bugs with Mobile Web.
    * Corrected identified bug with Touch to Unlock.
    * Corrected identified bug with Default Homepage.
    * Corrected identified bug with Album (list to track order).
    * Corrected identified bug with Object Info on song.
    * Corrected identified bug with Fav disappearing after selecting fav and then touching phone symbol.
    * Corrected identified bug with Video Recording when receiving pic, vid, etc.
    * Improved Bluetooth performance.
    * Improved Touch Screen responsiveness.
    * Revamped MediaFLO Chip (coding) to allow Verizon to enable Mobile TV.
    * Revamped Visual Voicemail (coding).
    * Revamped Antenna (coding) to improve quality and coverage.
    * Revamped Extended Battery (coding) to extend duration between charges.
    * Master Volume sets to Vibrate.
    * Personal Banner is now BOLD.
    * A few Camera Settings (gear icon) now save.
    * Brew changes from V03 to V05 - File system differences...


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

V06 Includes...


----------



## glhs837

Thanks, TW.


----------



## Dupontster

Floyd2004 said:


> Na I got people like you for that.
> 
> cattitude, Ive had problems with hitting other keys near keys I was aiming for. After this update I hit every key I aim for.



I have had the same problem....I was diagnosed with FFS....Fat Finger Syndrome...


----------



## Floyd2004

Well I got skinny fingers and I was still hitting wrong keys so I went in for the update.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

How can you tell if you need the update?  I just bought my LGD in mid-January.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

Chasey_Lane said:


> How can you tell if you need the update?  I just bought my LGD in mid-January.



From the home menu
Main Menu >> Settings and Tools >> Phone Info >> SW/HW Version

Your SWVersion will tell you want version you have
VX970V?? (where ?? = your version number)

The standard version most LG Dares come with is 03, or v03

The newest firmware version is: *v06*


----------



## Chasey_Lane

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> From the home menu
> Main Menu >> Settings and Tools >> Phone Info >> SW/HW Version
> 
> Your SWVersion will tell you want version you have
> VX970V?? (where ?? = your version number)
> 
> The standard version most LG Dares come with is 03, or v03
> 
> The newest firmware version is: *v06*


Cool, thanks!  Mine says:

VX970V05


----------



## peanutman

Thanks "Floyd2004" and "The Twisted Ear" for all the information! I will stop by the Verizon store this afternoon.


----------



## Larry Gude

OK, so if I buy one today, will it have v6 or maybe not?


----------



## Pete

Larry Gude said:


> OK, so if I buy one today, will it have v6 or maybe not?



Probably not since it was no doubt shipped weeks ago.  You would have them update the software before you leave.


----------



## Larry Gude

Pete said:


> Probably not since it was no doubt shipped weeks ago.  You would have them update the software before you leave.



I'm buying on line. Maybe same issue? Whatever they have in stock likely the old V?


----------



## Floyd2004

Best way to know is just to check. I think V05 is the latest "shipped" version. V06 just came out.

I know mine was on version 03 when I updated and I can see a noticable difference in poking around on the phone.


----------



## Larry Gude

Floyd2004 said:


> Best way to know is just to check.  .



Buying on line, how do I check?


----------



## Pete

Larry Gude said:


> I'm buying on line. Maybe same issue? Whatever they have in stock likely the old V?



Its probably been in the warehouse for weeks.  Nice phone though I love the hell out of mine.


----------



## Pete

Larry Gude said:


> Buying on line, how do I check?



You wont be able to until you have it in hand.  Once you get it you go to Settings and Tools/phone info/sw hw version.

Mine has 03 in it and it works great.  I am surprised  to hear they improved it since mine works flawlessly.


----------



## glhs837

I thought mine was fine too, Pete, you'll be surprised at how much better it is. Its misleading, because saying that makes the VO3 sound like a horrible thing, which it isn't, as shown by the number of folks who don't even consider theres anything wrong. 

Heres a sequential list of how to check, for folks who think better that way...

1. Settings

2. Phone Info

3. SW/HW Version

First line should read " [SW Version] under that should be "VX970V05"

And Larry, just to be clear, the phone itself is identical, its just the firmware loaded onto it. Takes maybe 10-15 minutes at the Verizon store to update it, so, no matter what version comes in the box, its no real hassle to change it. 

Me, I dropped mine off, went "window" shopping at Lowes for a short while


----------



## Larry Gude

glhs837 said:


> I
> And Larry, just to be clear, the phone itself is identical, its just the firmware loaded onto it. Takes maybe 10-15 minutes at the Verizon store to update it, so, no matter what version comes in the box, its no real hassle to change it.




THAT right there is the answer I was looking for but could not figure out how to ask. 

Tnx!


----------



## Pete

Larry Gude said:


> THAT right there is the answer I was looking for but could not figure out how to ask.
> 
> Tnx!



I didn't understand.  I am sure you have a Verizon store close by and they can do it.  There are SOME software upgrades you can download yourself.  In the menus there is a button for "check for upgrades".


----------



## glhs837

Since we're talking Dare here, heres a couple of things. 

1. Who can give me the idiots guide to putting vids from this thing online? 

2. For the new Dare owners looking for scratch protection, I use the Zagg Invisbleshield. A bit of a pain to put on, but works great. Of course, your personal preferences apply. This is a sheet wrap kinda deal, kinda like window tint as far as application.  I know some folks like holsters, and silicone surrounds, for me, part of the Dares allure was its slimness, I can slide it into my pocket easily. 

3. quick redial is as easy as pressing the phone button on the bottom and holding for 2-3 seconds


----------



## Pete

glhs837 said:


> Since we're talking Dare here, heres a couple of things.
> 
> 1. Who can give me the idiots guide to putting vids from this thing online?
> 
> 2. For the new Dare owners looking for scratch protection, I use the Zagg Invisbleshield. A bit of a pain to put on, but works great. Of course, your personal preferences apply. This is a sheet wrap kinda deal, kinda like window tint as far as application.  I know some folks like holsters, and silicone surrounds, for me, part of the Dares allure was its slimness, I can slide it into my pocket easily.
> 
> 3. quick redial is as easy as pressing the phone button on the bottom and holding for 2-3 seconds



1.  I have a card reader and I take the card out and stick it in the reader and download or upload for that matter pics and vid to my laptop.

2.  I have had mine for a year and have no scratch protector.  Didn't figure I needed it.

3. If you press the send button 2 times it will redial tha last number.


----------



## Larry Gude

Pete said:


> I didn't understand.  I am sure you have a Verizon store close by and they can do it.  There are SOME software upgrades you can download yourself.  In the menus there is a button for "check for upgrades".



Well, yes, and we were at that store yesterday when they said go buy the phone on line so you don't have to fill out the rebate crap; the rebate is automatic on line. 

So, I call Verizon and now I can't buy a ####ING phone on line because someone in customer service is taking their job incredibly seriously and wants my 'new' tax ID number which never got changed since '02 yet in the mean time I am able to walk into any Verizon store over the years and extend contracts, get new phones, make all sorts of changes even have the kids go in and with a simple call to me verbally verify who I am so that the kids can deal with any changes. Never had my checks sent back for lack of the new number. Never had a single effing problem until this fine human being. 

Dear Verizon person; it's called CUSTOMER SERVICE not CUSTOMER DISSERVICE. 

God, I am PO'd right now. They've been great and easy to deal with for years until this freaking dolt.


----------



## Pete

Larry Gude said:


> Well, yes, and we were at that store yesterday when they said go buy the phone on line so you don't have to fill out the rebate crap; the rebate is automatic on line.
> 
> So, I call Verizon and now I can't buy a ####ING phone on line because someone in customer service is taking their job incredibly seriously and wants my 'new' tax ID number which never got changed since '02 yet in the mean time I am able to walk into any Verizon store over the years and extend contracts, get new phones, make all sorts of changes even have the kids go in and with a simple call to me verbally verify who I am so that the kids can deal with any changes. Never had my checks sent back for lack of the new number. Never had a single effing problem until this fine human being.
> 
> Dear Verizon person; it's called CUSTOMER SERVICE not CUSTOMER DISSERVICE.
> 
> God, I am PO'd right now. They've been great and easy to deal with for years until this freaking dolt.



Deep breaths .  I can't understand why your tax ID number is important to them   Easy enough though, go to the store and buy it and have them update the firmware before you leave.  Then fill out the rebate form and mail it off.


----------



## Larry Gude

Pete said:


> Deep breaths .  I can't understand why your tax ID number is important to them   Easy enough though, go to the store and buy it and have them update the firmware before you leave.  Then fill out the rebate form and mail it off.



Pete, you don't know me all that well;



> Then fill out the rebate form and mail it off and then set a stick on fire and slowly insert it into your eye socket and if it starts to hurt a little, douse the flames with rubbing alcohol, then, pour salt on it...



Coupons, rebates, there are just some things I find irrationally painful yet I do recognize that I will NOT follow through on them. Until today, it was ALWAYS easier to just buy it on line. 

I'll send kid to the store after she gets off school and they'll let her do as she pleases. She's paying for this phone anyway, so, if she doesn't get the rebate taken care of, it's her $50.


----------



## Larry Gude

Pete said:


> I can't understand why your tax ID number is important to them    .



It's one of the pieces of ID on business accounts. No one ever gave a #### until today when Ms. Anal took my call.


----------



## Pete

Larry Gude said:


> It's one of the pieces of ID on business accounts. No one ever gave a #### until today when Ms. Anal took my call.



Ah, so the customer disservice rep couldn't take your tax ID number over the phone and update your records?


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

Join LG-Dare and you will find EVERYTHING you ever wanted to know about the LG Dare (VX9700)!

LG Dare - LG Dare


----------



## Floyd2004

I tend to use Howardforums.com for my cell phone info.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

Floyd2004 said:


> I tend to use Howardforums.com for my cell phone info.



I use both.  I've found that LG-Dare.com is much easier for finding information since it is broken down into specific Dare related functions (i.e., WallPaper, Browser, BlueTooth, etc.).


----------



## Floyd2004

Yea I signed up for an account on there last night.
Loads of good info also.


----------



## vanbells

Pete said:


> You wont be able to until you have it in hand.  Once you get it you go to Settings and Tools/phone info/sw hw version.
> 
> Mine has 03 in it and it works great.  I am surprised  to hear they improved it since mine works flawlessly.




I agree.


----------



## vanbells

glhs837 said:


> Since we're talking Dare here, heres a couple of things.
> 
> 1. Who can give me the idiots guide to putting vids from this thing online?



I don't know if you want to know about ringtones, but if you want free ringtones just e-mail the file to your phone.  

cellphonenumber@vzwpix.com
And just save the incoming attachment.

Has anyone tried doing this on the 06 update?  I would like to know that you can still send ringtones this way before updating.  Or do you use BitPM?


----------



## Floyd2004

I use Bitpim for my Dare.

UPDATE: My battery is dead... I usually dont have to charge my phone for about a week at a time. Now my battery was full when I got the update and now my battery is dead. Once I get home and get a full charge again we shall see how long it really lasts. If my battery life is this short im going back to V03 where I didnt have any problems other than texting on the qwerty keyboard.


----------



## glhs837

I use bitPM myself. Had Speed Racer for a while, then ran a general alarm tone, like youd hear in a command bunker when launch was imminent. Dropped that, freaked people out The old time (1970s) era phone ring is pretty cool too. 

Lots of cool animated wallpapers out there to. None of the revs remove any functionality, its not like the PSP that way


----------



## Floyd2004

Cmon guys its Bitpim not BitPM 

GLHS, what is your battery life like on your phone?


----------



## glhs837

Holding fine at two bars, has for two days now.


----------



## Floyd2004

Mine is fully charged as of about an hour ago.
Ill see how long it takes to get down to like half.


----------



## a9l8e7n

*V06*

Why would the new update have any effect on your battery life.


----------



## Pete

Got mine updated to V06 today.  The keyboard is MUCH more accurate.  I used to have to fix 2 or 3 mi####s ( Ha ha it thinks mis-hits without the hyphen is a dirty word) and just got used to it.  Sent a bunch of messages today and it worked great.

I did notice one weird thing.  I was on a conference call and had it on speaker.  While listeing I got a text so I went to reply while it was going and the screen kept going blank.  It only did it while txting while a call was going on in speakerphone mode.


----------



## Floyd2004

Told you the qwerty board was better 


And to a9l8e7n. The software update changes many things. Battery life is just one of them.


----------



## Floyd2004

As of now im still at 100% (4 bars) of battery life. So far ive updated my VZnavigator and played with that. Sent a few texts. Took some pictures and listened to some music. Man I love this little phone.


----------



## a9l8e7n

*V06*

so, do you admit that the update made the battery life better?


----------



## Floyd2004

Yea I can say that now. I guess it was just time for a charge.

Also this morning im still at 100% battery.


----------



## a9l8e7n

*wow*

the battery life is great for v06, if what your saying is true.


----------



## glhs837

Had a full four bars when I  unplugged it yesterday about 8 am. Since then, its been about 8-10 calls, about 203 minutes each, 4-6 text messages, and about an hour total driving in the car (bluetooth active) Still sitting at four bars right now. 

Whoops, shoulda mentioned, I'm using V05.


----------



## Floyd2004

Just down one bar this morning so im happy with the update still.

I love only having to charge this phone once a week!


----------



## VduvUMarie

Thanks for the info on the update Floyd. Mike and I got Dares a few weeks ago and are running the v05. Going to update today, I hate the texting!


----------



## a9l8e7n

*v06 update*

I just got the v06 update today, and i gotta admit the texting is a lot better!!!!!


----------



## Rael

Went to the Verizon store yesterday and didn't think to ask about getting 06 update. 

I used the rebate card and bought another charger and leather pouch for it instead. I've already dropped it once...luckily it wasn't damaged. Maybe I'll go back tomorrow and get the update. I like the phone, but then I'm a newbie to cel phones (never owned one before a few months ago). Now an official member of the 21st century.


----------



## Floyd2004

a9l8e7n said:


> I just got the v06 update today, and i gotta admit the texting is a lot better!!!!!



Told you it worked better than V05.
Also I have 2 bars of battery left from LAST THURSDAY!
So it looks like the battery life still lasts me about a week or so before I have to charge the phone.


----------



## glhs837

Floyd2004 said:


> Told you it worked better than V05.
> Also I have 2 bars of battery left from LAST THURSDAY!
> So it looks like the battery life still lasts me about a week or so before I have to charge the phone.




I dont know that he had 06, I think he was at 05. And you never had 05, did you? In any case. My phone died yesterday, so I got about 4 days out of the charge. Not bad considering the amount of time has the bluetooth active just driving around.


----------



## Floyd2004

Yea I had to charge mine late last night because I dropped to one bar finally. Almost a week on one charge is fine by me.


----------



## vanbells

This update is killing my battery.


----------



## desertrat

glhs837 said:


> Had a full four bars when I  unplugged it yesterday about 8 am. Since then, its been about *8-10 calls, about 203* minutes each, 4-6 text messages, and about an hour total driving in the car (bluetooth active) Still sitting at four bars right now.
> 
> Whoops, shoulda mentioned, I'm using V05.




You spend a lot of time on the phone.


----------



## vanbells

Well, I was fully charged this morning.  I'm down to two bars on battery and all I did is take one picture without using flash.  No text messaging or incoming/outgoing/missed calls.  Bluetooth is also turned off.

This was my favorite phone.


----------



## glhs837

Van, give it a day or two, mine went weird on battery life for a day or so, then straightened out. 

and that was 2-3 minutes, Mr DesertRat Smarty Pants


----------



## Softballkid

So if I go get a Dare this weekend, will it come with these updates already, or is this something you have to pay for?


----------



## sanchezf

I just got one over the weekend and I have to plug it in every night for the battery and texting is ok.

Do I need to go get the update?


----------



## glhs837

SBK, no, it most likely wont come with, but you dont have to pay firmware updates are free. 

Sanchez, it certainly cant hurt you. One thing to think about folks, is how much your battery life is affected by your dailiy routine. If your out in the sticks, and your phone has to expend more juice just to stay on the network, your battery life is going to suffer. The building I used to work in, signal was in and out, and I needed to charge much more often.


----------



## Softballkid

glhs837 said:


> SBK, no, it most likely wont come with, but you dont have to pay firmware updates are free.


 

Is that the *228 or whatever it is update, or something Verizon has to do there?


The building I'm in blows for service, and I am in and out all day so it jumps alot, if I decide to get the dare, should I just go ahead and get the extended battery?

What kind of cases come for the phone as well?

(trying to get as much 411 as possible before I walk into verizon)


----------



## glhs837

Not *288, you have to go into the Verizon Store, a company one like the one at RTs 4 and 235. Eh, I dont know about the extended battery, since it charges off any USB port, I just kept my cable with me and plugged it into the work computer.

I dont have a case, as such, I use Zagg Industries Invisible Shield, since I like the slim shape of the phone.


----------



## Softballkid

glhs837 said:


> Not *288, you have to go into the Verizon Store, a company one like the one at RTs 4 and 235. Eh, I dont know about the extended battery, since it charges off any USB port, I just kept my cable with me and plugged it into the work computer.
> 
> I dont have a case, as such, I use Zagg Industries Invisible Shield, since I like the slim shape of the phone.


 

So basically, walk in, buy the phone, then go straight to customer service and get the update


----------



## Lugnut

Some of the LG phones have the capability to update firmware over the air. Look for Settings&tools>phone info>software update.


----------



## glhs837

The Dare does have that, but this update cannot be downloaded that way. Dont know why.


----------



## Softballkid

So....went out on a job site, went to look at my phone, and it was turned off (which it's been doing on its own for a while), normally, I can turn it right back on, at times have to take the battery off and back on to do so...

Well, it won't even turn on now 


So, is the verdict on the Dare that it is worth the money once you get the update?


----------



## Lugnut

glhs837 said:


> The Dare does have that, but this update cannot be downloaded that way. Dont know why.



Well damn... :shrug: I got nuffin then.


----------



## glhs837

Softballkid said:


> So....went out on a job site, went to look at my phone, and it was turned off (which it's been doing on its own for a while), normally, I can turn it right back on, at times have to take the battery off and back on to do so...
> 
> Well, it won't even turn on now
> 
> 
> So, is the verdict on the Dare that it is worth the money once you get the update?




Well, I think so, thought so even before the update. As far as your current phone, as a quick fix, try putting a a folded up piece of paper between the battery and the cover, sort of a shim. Sometimes battery contacts get wonky over time, and wedging the battery in there just a little tighter can help it stay in contact. Not too much, dont want to crush it, but a littel wont hurt.


----------



## vanbells

glhs837 said:


> Van, give it a day or two, mine went weird on battery life for a day or so, then straightened out.



Did you let the battery drain completely?


----------



## glhs837

Once, and it was maybe two days after that that it seemed to straighten out and fly right. so to speak.


----------



## Lugnut

vanbells said:


> Did you let the battery drain completely?



That's generally not considered a good practice for lithium ion batteries. Google "lithium ion memory effect" or just battery memory effect for some good info.


----------



## glhs837

How to prolong lithium-based batteries

This here says that while lithiums dont have charge memory, ones with "fuel gauges", and I assume also cell phones, can get that charger level reading out of whack, and report bad charge levels. Heres the two main points he makes.



> The battery prefers a partial rather than a full discharge.* Frequent* full discharges should be avoided when possible. Instead, charge the battery more often or use a larger battery





> Short discharges with subsequent recharges do not provide the periodic calibration needed to synchronize the fuel gauge with the battery's state-of-charge. A deliberate full discharge and recharge every 30 charges corrects this problem. Letting the battery run down to the cut-off point in the equipment will do this. If ignored, the fuel gauge will become increasingly less accurate.


----------



## Softballkid

So, got a new phone, did not get the DARE though, when I finally got to put my hands on it, me and phones don't get along well enough for me to own a phone that fragile-ish 

I ended up withthe Motorola MOTO RIZR (Z6tv)

Still can't get my old phone to turn on, so they couldn't get any of my old contacts or anything off of it unless I can get it on


----------



## Floyd2004

Softballkid said:


> me and phones don't get along well enough for me to own a phone that fragile-ish



I keep my Dare just in my pocket. I have a screen protector and thats about it.


----------



## peanutman

Battery life:
I seem to be having a problem with my battery life. Before the update, I could go five days before a charge (sometimes more). Now, It seems to be every two - three days. I wanted to see if everyone else was doing ok? The problem has just started and the only thing I have done more is texting and that's it.


----------



## glhs837

glhs837 said:


> How to prolong lithium-based batteries
> 
> This here says that while lithiums dont have charge memory, ones with "fuel gauges", and I assume also cell phones, can get that charger level reading out of whack, and report bad charge levels. Heres the two main points he makes.



Try this. Seemed to get mine back on track.


----------



## Floyd2004

Yea I let mine fully discharge then I charged it fully and I got my weeks worth of battery back.
Before that I was only getting 3-4 days.


----------



## glhs837

Well, looks like this "digital memory",which for those of you who dont follow links and read, I'll cover shortly, is a factor in both VO5 and VO6. Luckily, easily remedied, the way I like my issues 

Digital memory is an issue with devices that monitor battery life and display a gauge, like laptops and cell phones. That gauge is driven by a chip in the battery. What happens is that a lot of small charges kinda fool that chip. 

If it only ever goes from %65 to %85, only changing over a small range, its estimate of remaining charge gets thrown off. Those are made up numbers to illustrate the point, BTW. So, once in a while a full discharge lets that chip see clearly.


----------

